# Shooting staffs.



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey! I sent one in to Trophy Blend too.
where should i go to try and apply to others?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

if you want to get on any major shooting staffs you need to have a store sponser


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> if you want to get on any major shooting staffs you need to have a store sponser


who would you consider to be major?? like a bow company? Someone like Toxonics,Limbsaver are they major? how do you get a store sponsor?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

i mean major brands like hoyt, mathews, bowtech not martin there garbage and other companies like sure-loc and easton you can get a store sponser by going to your local archery shop and ask them about getting sponserd but it is very very hard being a youth shooter to get a store sponser i did last month but it took alot of practice and convincing of the owner.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i mean major brands like hoyt, mathews, bowtech not martin there garbage and other companies like sure-loc and easton you can get a store sponser by going to your local archery shop and ask them about getting sponserd but it is very very hard being a youth shooter to get a store sponser i did last month but it took alot of practice and convincing of the owner.


WOW a little ignorant arent we 

as for shooting staffs i shoot for starrflight, little jon bowstrings and aftershock archery


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

They are all in the signature 

Jake


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i mean major brands like hoyt, mathews, bowtech not martin there garbage and other companies like sure-loc and easton you can get a store sponser by going to your local archery shop and ask them about getting sponserd but it is very very hard being a youth shooter to get a store sponser i did last month but it took alot of practice and convincing of the owner.


No offense but you won't go far being sponsored by any company that has a lot of pride if you are bashing other companies. As far as bang for your buck you won't find a better bow than martin. As far as overall quality martin is at or not far behind most other companies out there. I can't shoot a mathews very well for they just don't fit me. Doesn't mean that they are garbage or a bad bow. Any bow manufacturer today makes very high quality bows. Some just cost more and just because they cost more doesn't always mean that they are better.


----------



## snakers19 (Aug 19, 2008)

im sponsored by hoyt, shrewd, bhoning,12 point archery, t.r.u. ball, and easton arrows. i love useing all muy sponsors equipment and it all works well.i havent had any problems yet!!!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

sneak1413 said:


> No offense but you won't go far being sponsored by any company that has a lot of pride if you are bashing other companies.


I agree 100%


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

snakers19 said:


> im sponsored by hoyt, shrewd, bhoning,12 point archery, t.r.u. ball, and easton arrows. i love useing all muy sponsors equipment and it all works well.i havent had any problems yet!!!


how are you sponsord by hoyt and easton you must be 18 to be sponserd by hoyt and easton since there the same company so thats a pile of B.S


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am sposored by alpine archery, carbon force, carbon express, shuttle t's, asat camo (kinda), dakota strings, rip cord. i think that is all of them


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> how are you sponsord by hoyt and easton you must be 18 to be sponserd by hoyt and easton since there the same company so thats a pile of B.S


Maybe he is 18. Lol.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

What is your basis for Martin being junk?? Your YEARS of experience?? I'm a little older than you and I am sponsored by a few companies, and not through a shop and I can tell you, if you want to find new sponsors and keep the one's you have, I would back off the "garbage" comments!! But you're a big boy!! Do what you want!! It's just a friendly word of advise for any of you looking for future sponsors!! 



hoytarchery999 said:


> i mean major brands like hoyt, mathews, bowtech not martin there garbage and other companies like sure-loc and easton you can get a store sponser by going to your local archery shop and ask them about getting sponserd but it is very very hard being a youth shooter to get a store sponser i did last month but it took alot of practice and convincing of the owner.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> how are you sponsord by hoyt and easton you must be 18 to be sponserd by hoyt and easton since there the same company so thats a pile of B.S


easton has a youth staff know plus I have seen that kid shoot it wouldent supprise we one bit for him to be sponcerd by hoyt


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Maybe he is 18. Lol.


it says in his profile he is in middle school


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

hstubblefield said:


> easton has a youth staff know plus I have seen that kid shoot it wouldent supprise we one bit for him to be sponcerd by hoyt


I shot at 3 IBO events this year and worlds in new york every hoyt shooter on the staff was there no youth i asked about 20 of them and they told me hoyt does not have a youth shooting staff and that i have to wait until im 18


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> What is your basis for Martin being junk?? Your YEARS of experience?? I'm a little older than you and I am sponsored by a few companies, and not through a shop and I can tell you, if you want to find new sponsors and keep the one's you have, I would back off the "garbage" comments!! But you're a big boy!! Do what you want!! It's just a friendly word of advise for any of you looking for future sponsors!!


your the second person to tell me that and i was just joking when i said it becuase my best friend was reading it behind my shoulder and he is sponserd by martin and he says hoyts garbage all the time when i beat him on the 3D course at my house thats why i said it not to affend anybody just a joke:tongue:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm on trophy blend and I would like to be sponsered by Mathews, Easton, and T.r.u. Ball also.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

NEVADAPRO said:


> What is your basis for Martin being junk?? Your YEARS of experience?? I'm a little older than you and I am sponsored by a few companies, and not through a shop and I can tell you, if you want to find new sponsors and keep the one's you have, I would back off the "garbage" comments!! But you're a big boy!! Do what you want!! It's just a friendly word of advise for any of you looking for future sponsors!!


and why are you posting stuff in here anyway this is the youth forum


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> and why are you posting stuff in here anyway this is the youth forum


Maybe because he's trying to help you


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a proud member of Moythewstech.
Our shootthroughultrathincenterpivot risers beat all others. :teeth:
We have the smothest pulling hard cam on the market and our singlebinary and a half is the most accurate cam system in the world.


----------



## bowman1964 (Nov 22, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I'm a proud member of Moythewstech.
> Our shootthroughultrathincenterpivot risers beat all others. :teeth:
> We have the smothest pulling hard cam on the market and our singlebinary and a half is the most accurate cam system in the world.


really?:77:


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

master hunter said:


> i am sposored by alpine archery, carbon force, carbon express, shuttle t's, asat camo (kinda), dakota strings, rip cord. i think that is all of them


How are you sponsered by 2 different arrow companies? Just cause you shoot them doesn't mean you are sponsered by them


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Moythewstech refuse to get serious about catching us


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> I'm a proud member of Moythewstech.
> Our shootthroughultrathincenterpivot risers beat all others. :teeth:
> We have the smothest pulling hard cam on the market and our singlebinary and a half is the most accurate cam system in the world.


How could I get on that???? seriously!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

he might not be sponcered by hoyt but he might for easton they was suppose 2 have a new youth staff know


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> How could I get on that???? seriously!



Lol it was a joke dude. A pretty good one too.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Lol it was a joke dude. A pretty good one too.


I relieze that. :smile:


----------

